# Prop for 40hp Tohatsu



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Just got my first boat and trying to gain some knowledge for my engine/prop. I was only able to achieve 4900 RPMS according to the Tach. Prop is stamped 11x13. Should I go down to 10.5x13? Or what other recommendations do you have? Thanks!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Really need some more info to help here. What is the hull? Aluminum or stainless? Any cupping? How high is engine mounted? Jackplate? What are you hoping to achieve- better hole shot, more top end?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Hull is all fiberglass. Weighs about 350lbs dry. With gear, engine, fuel, occupants... maybe 1,000. The current prop I believe is aluminum. It's the prop it came with. No jackplate, not sure of the mounting height. Goal would be more top end.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

If your motor is has room be raised I would raise it up a hole and see how she perform. Generally raising engine will get you more rpm. I’d try that before switching to smaller pitch. I will also say that typically stock props that come on outboard are crap and not dialed in for shallow water setups. If their is a good prop guy in your area I would take your setup to him and talk to him about your performance goals.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Awesome! I appreciate the help/wisdom @AgAngler2370.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you ever experiment with any other props?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

@redfish5 Not yet... I planned on running the stock prop until a replacement was necessary. And I made a mistake also. The prop is stamped 11x15 not 13.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jack Foreman seems to be the Tohatsu prop guru. Crossroad Props if I remember correctly?


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks @crboggs ! I'll see if I can find him and reach out.


----------

